# Showline Breeder in WA State



## MiaMia (Oct 3, 2012)

Could anyone give me recommendations for a Showline Breeder in WA State? Thank you.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Are you looking for American showlines or West German showlines?


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Von Sudlich German Shepherds in Graham. Kerry actively shows and competes with her dogs and completes the health screenings. She has a mix of American and German showlines, as well as some with Czech lines. She has a very successful program. If I wanted a showline, I would go with her. I know many of her dogs and have seen many of them work.


----------



## MiaMia (Oct 3, 2012)

GSDLover729 I'm looking for American showlines.


----------



## MiaMia (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you Jaggirl I will look at her.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

MiaMia said:


> Thank you Jaggirl I will look at her.


I would have posted her website but her home page isn't working for some reason. She also has a training program for her pups. SHe is great to talk to and will answer any question you ask.


----------

